# Frederique Constant Slimline White Dial Quartz FC-220NW4S6



## mleok

I just received the Frederique Constant Slimline White Dial Quartz FC-220NW4S6 watch that I ordered as part of Jomashop's Cyber Monday sale. I paid $275 and the MSRP is $840, and the street price has now reverted to about $500. It is a beautiful watch, and given that it's only 5mm thick, it is an exceptional dress watch, and I am very pleased with the quality of the watch. Since it only has two hands, and no second hand, the fact that it's a quartz watch is not obvious. Indeed, I've stared at the minute hand carefully, and the movement of the minute hand is essentially imperceptible.









An automatic version of the Slimline is also available. It is the FC-306S4S6 which is equipped with a Sellita SW300 automatic movement (clone of the ETA 2892-A2), which appears to be nicer still. It is however thicker (but still thin) at 9mm, and has a MSRP of $1750 and street price of about $1200.









While I generally prefer watches with mechanical movements, there is quite a substantial price difference between the quartz and automatic versions of the Slimline, and the quartz version was an excellent introduction to the quality watches made by Frederique Constant.


----------



## Sodiac

Very nice, what's the diameter?


----------



## mleok

Thanks. The quartz version is 37mm, and the automatic is 40mm.


----------



## michaelc1701b

I got one through Jomashop on Black Friday as well. Very nice watch. Only two very, very minor complaints. 1) Wish the diameter was a tad smaller, 36 mm would have been perfect. 2) Love the watch, fit, finish, dial, hands, markers are all superp. Strap, not so much. The croco-leather has a cheap feel to it and the thickness of the band was a bit too much for such a nice dress watch. Took it to my watchmaker and got a very nice plain black leather strap whose thickness suits this wonderful timepiece perfectly.


----------



## Watch Tim

love that small onion crown...nice piece!


----------

